

Building Real-time Apps with AngularJS and Firebase [video] - lyime
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4yUTkva_FM#t=19

======
anupshinde
I don't mean this one to be a self-promotional comment - I wrote something
similar last weekend: Building real time web apps with AngularJS, NodeJS and
MongoDB - [http://www.anupshinde.com/posts/livebase-realtime-webapps-
an...](http://www.anupshinde.com/posts/livebase-realtime-webapps-angularjs/)

~~~
onezerozeroone
What does firebase offer (other than convenience) that say, a rabbitMQ or
zeroMQ setup doesn't?

Seems like it's a simple JS API to a server component that manages
subscriptions to fanout exchanges.

~~~
lyime
Data persistence and synchronization are just a few advantages of Firebase
over the ones you mentioned.

